# Drascombe Lugger owners?



## Nipper (Nov 18, 2010)

I am looking to connect with other Drascombe Lugger owners in New England for short cruises and gams. Hope to hear from some.

We live in Maine, and recently sailed out of Chatham and Wellfleet on Cape Cod. Come join us for a sail! Nipper


----------



## gbaratta (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey there Nipper. Just purchased a beautiful Drascombe Dabber and would love to cross our paths somewhere between Boston and the cape. Rare species these boats and I am guessing the owners as well. 

All the best.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Splendid wee craft ... look forward to hearing of your adventures.


----------



## Nipper (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks for your note. Our plan this year is to trail up to the Bras D'Or lakes in Cape Breton, launching out of Baddeck. It is a long drive, but a once in a lifetime sailing opportunity. Join the Drascombe Lugger Association at www.drascombe-association.org.uk for inspiration. Nipper


----------

